

Show HN: Desktop version of Alta, Texas - EwanG
http://nawegr.blogspot.com/2013/01/alta-texas-demo-version-for-windows-mac.html

======
EwanG
Link is to the free demo for Linux, Mac, and Windows. Versions for purchase
are at: [http://nawegr.blogspot.com/2013/01/alta-texas-desktop-
versio...](http://nawegr.blogspot.com/2013/01/alta-texas-desktop-version-for-
windows.html)

